# Hitting the highs...



## IfNannerlHadBeenABoy

Can anyone help me out? I'm a high school beginner clarinet player (have played many other instruments) and I need reasons why my clarinet might be squeaking on higher notes (anything above high A or C). Any tips for hitting high notes? 
 Thank you!


----------



## Ukko

According to my clarinetist friend, it's mostly reed control. Higher notes require a different squeeze. You may have noticed when you just started with the instrument that sometimes it sounded a note way higher than it was supposed to (12 tones higher, my friend says). That's reed control too.

The clarinet is supposed to be easier to play than the oboe and bassoon, but that doesn't mean it's easy.


----------

